# Animals that could live in rather small tanks



## argioppe (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey guys. I apologize in advance for my English.

First of all i'd like to point out that our sun is actually white, not yellow(registration question). Now that i made me look like a complete smart ass i would like to ask you for some help. :thumb:

I'm by no means new to exotic animals. Quite a while ago i got rid of my arachnid collection(hundreds of them), they just became extremely boring after so many years. That left me with quite alot of empty exo terra tanks. Now i'd like to make use of them by populating em with some vertebrates and having my animals inside the house, not in some ghetto dedicated only to keeping animals.

Currently i have two sudan plated lizards(for over 13 years :gasp and fat tailed gecko. I owned quite a few snakes in the past, but feeding them with rats and mouses put me off a little, so i sold them.

Now as you might imagine most spider tanks are quite small. That's where the problem kicks in, since afaik there are not many vertebrates i could put in these tanks. Here is a list of the sizes i have:

format: WDH

20x20x30(cm) 8x8x12(inches) - there is probably nothing that can fit here
*30x30x30(cm) 12x12x12(inches)*
*30x30x45(cm) 12x12x18(inches)*
45x45x30(cm) 18x18x12(inches)
45x45x45(cm) 18x18x18(inches)
45x45x60(cm) 18x18x24(inches)
All of these are exo terra cages.

I have plenty of larger tanks, but i have a pretty good idea what i should use them for. The ones in bold font are the most important for me, since i have plenty of room for tanks of that size and i can set them up right away. For the rest i will have to change my room layout a bit.

I have a problem with figuring out what animals i can fit in these tanks. Data on my native websites seems to contradict with what i read on English care sheets. 

There is also a lot of room for misunderstanding, since English websites seem to provide data on tank capacity(like 20 gallons). That makes it harder to make sense out of it when it comes to terrestrial animals, where the most important variable is surface area of the bottom of the tank, not its capacity.

*TL;DR:* Got bored of arachnids. Got alot of empty exo-terra tanks(listed). Want to populate them with vertebrates. Don't know what species could live in them.

I'm open to any suggestions of reptiles, amphibians and if it's absolutely necessary - insects.

I really appreciate your help! :2thumb:


----------



## ben632664 (Dec 27, 2006)

Why are you so desperate to fill your tanks up? If you don't want anything particular best you keep them empty rather than filling them for the sake of it.


----------



## argioppe (Sep 29, 2016)

Asking about every configuration of tank and animal i considered would take forever. That's why i asked about what animals could fit in.

I could sit here and ask about how many FBTs i could keep in listed tanks, then switch to pacmans, tomatoes, dendros, tritons and so on. It would take ages to get answers to all of these questions. I just prefer simple solution of saying for example:

Tank 4 - 3 FBTs/1 pacman etc.

That would give me a pretty good idea of what i should expect.


----------



## lewleary (Sep 28, 2016)

argioppe said:


> Hey guys. I apologize in advance for my English.
> 
> First of all i'd like to point out that our sun is actually white, not yellow(registration question). Now that i made me look like a complete smart ass i would like to ask you for some help. :thumb:
> 
> ...


sell those crappy exo-terra terrariums & get yourself a nice pair of cheap-pants


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

lewleary said:


> sell those crappy exo-terra terrariums & get yourself a nice pair of cheap-pants


What?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Tanks 3 - 6 you have quite a few options however a lot of these will be small gecko species. Have a look at small Phelsuma species, Lygodactylus, Tropiocolotes, Sphaerodactylus, small Hemidactylus etc. 

For the bigger tanks you could look at Takydromus and Anolis and potentially some pygmy chameleon species or you could look at amphibians.

Tanks 1-2 I wouldn't put anything in permanently, these are the sizes I often use for hatchlings.


----------



## lewleary (Sep 28, 2016)

Stephen P said:


> What?


you clearly have no humour & quite obviously have it i for me !


----------



## lewleary (Sep 28, 2016)

Stephen P said:


> What?


if you ban me i will be back on a different account & will continue to do so


----------

